# [Wet Thumb Forum]-red cabomba - top view



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, what a great color! Nice shot.


----------

